# which app do you make the most with



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Which delivery app do you make the most with.Doordash seems to be the most consistent.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe but amazon is right up there


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Maybe but amazon is right up there


Still waiting for them to come to Verizon lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Still waiting for them to come to Verizon lol


Unless you are making $1300+ a week consistently with the other delivery apps it is worth it to get a different service for amazon. If you want to work everyday $2k+ is easy on Amazon.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> Unless you are making $1300+ a week consistently with the other delivery apps it is worth it to get a different service for amazon. If you want to work everyday $2k+ is easy on Amazon.


I'm waiting for them to get to verizon.In the middle of a two year contract so I don't want to break and pay early termination fee


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> Unless you are making $1300+ a week consistently with the other delivery apps it is worth it to get a different service for amazon. If you want to work everyday $2k+ is easy on Amazon.


Cant do that got full time job


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Cant do that got full time job


Working 2 days a week I make around $600


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> Working 2 days a week I make around $600


The tips real good


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> The tips real good


Working 12 hour days I make $216 base and around $330 with tips, average around $26 an hour on average. I can get specifics in a few minutes if you would like. To me would be worth grabbing a boost or other monthly plan just to do work on.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Just noticed on Sunday I work 4 hours and made $100 in tips lol.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Working 12 hour days I make $216 base and around $330 with tips, average around $26 an hour on average. I can get specifics in a few minutes if you would like. To me would be worth grabbing a boost or other monthly plan just to do work on.


He/she do not have to get Boost or anything else get a $20 phone from here http://www.bestbuy.com/site/boost-m...=8575135&loc=0&id=1219531560050&skuId=2178004 and get activated on any FREE plans from RingPlus from here https://ringplus.net/and you are good for Flex Deliveries


----------



## RK_driver07 (Jan 25, 2016)

limepro said:


> Working 2 days a week I make around $600


In Miami? You get scheduled consistently? What distribution center do you work out of? Doral or Miami Gardens?


----------



## ThePrez (Apr 20, 2016)

Are we referring to Amazon Prime Delivery for Groceries and food? Or there newer package delivery?


----------

